# Advice on my MINI One?



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

Right, I've not posted much on here, but I thought some of you might be able to help me with a problem I've had with my MINI One!

It's a 2008/57 R56 1.4 - which I bought in November 2011, and I'm still absolutely in love with it!

But, last March I had the emissions light come on and took it to one Edinburgh MINI dealer to then be messed about etc and pay over the odds for them to change an O2 Sensor. Problem wasn't solved, car was lagging in power and wouldn't accelerate past 50mph unless in 4th! Dealer didn't answer any my calls after......

Took it to an independent Bosch approved garage, who I used for my Clio before and they discovered the catalytic converter was blocked, changed the CAT and another O2 sensor - total bill incl dealer work £1100 

Car ran perfect after this, but I've driven my friends car (which is the carbon copy of mine but with different wheels, and her's is white!) and it is so much smoother in the power delivery.

Now, 10 months after repairs, Emissions light back on. Bosch garage put it on the diag, O2 sensor fault. But they couldn't find a fault with it so reset the computer. 15 miles later it's back on. Booked in again on Tuesday and they said it probably needs a new O2 sensor.

I'm not happy with that, fixed at 35k miles and now I'm just just shy of 42k. When the emissions light came on, my fuel consumption dropped dramatically, normally getting 210 miles out of £30 of petrol, now I'm getting 160 miles.

Searching online, I've found information about fuel/air mixture being too rich blah blah, could the problem lie in the intake system?

Sorry this is such a big read, but if anyone could give me some advice I'd be very grateful! 

Cheers!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Can the engine management be reset to a base setting at a mini dealer?
If the engine has not been running right due to blocked cat and faulty sensors the ecu will change fuel trim, timing, spark control to compensate for the faults.
Maybe a software update on the ECU. I'd change the sensor, set ECU to basic settings and check for software updates


----------



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

Try sumin called terraclean it costs round 100 quid and they plug your car into a machine and clean the entire fuel system wiv a really powerfull cleaner thqt removes all the carbon deposits in the engine anywere the fuel runs basically. It improves the idle smoothness through the revrange and improves mpg mother in law just had hers done n me and my bro in law getting ours done google it terraclean n av a butchers


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

The engine I think is a peugeot engine, you tried their forum to see if it is a more frequent problem, also go to one of the mini forums and try there too. How much Oil are you using and what Oil do you use? The very high grade oils used now a days is specifically for the protection of the CAT.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

if it's killing sensors I would go for a voltage problem i.e it's getting too much or too little i've had a look through the bentley manual and they reckon voltage or heater circuit but this is for the R53 cooper s ,

If you want to try and reset the ecu which should of been carried out when they fitted new sensors you need to dissconnect the battery apply the brake pedal for a few minutes to drain out last of the current then recconnect the battery after 30 mins this should work the same for the R57


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheers all, car went back into garage today, front O2 sensor faulty, which was the originl one replaced by the Main Dealer last year.

Car now going back to the Main Dealer to be re-diagnosed (£108 inc VAT) and if the part is faulty (within warranty) it'll all be free! Fingers crossed!

Mark


----------

